# [multilib] emerge ffmpeg seulement en x86_64 [résolu]

## l_arbalette

Hello à tous,

j'ai modifié mon installation de ffmeg pour pouvoir bénéficier du filtre vid.stab (voir ce fil de discussion)

J'avais déjà eu quelques soucis à l'époque avec mon ebuild modifié, pour lesquels on avait conclu à un problème (déjà) de multilib (la compilation en x32 ne fonctionne pas car les librairies du filtre ne sont pas compilées en 32bits).

Une désinstallation des paquets précédents, et une réinstallation avait (semble-t-il) suffit à contourner le pb...

Mais depuis, plusieurs mises à jour ont eu lieu, et je ne parviens plus à réinstaller la mise à jour sans que portage ne se plaigne...

emerge ne parvient pas à emerger mon paquet : pour m'assurer que je n'aurais pas le bug, j'ai ajouté -abi_x86_32 à package.use

Mais portage me réclame de le remettre :

```
larbalette # emerge -av ffmpeg

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] media-video/ffmpeg-2.8.6-r1:0/54.56.56::perso  USE="X aac alsa bzip2 encode frei0r gpl hardcoded-tables iconv ieee1394 libass libvidstab mp3 network opengl pic postproc samba sdl theora threads truetype v4l vorbis x264 xcb xvid zlib -aacplus (-altivec) -amr -amrenc (-armv5te) (-armv6) (-armv6t2) (-armvfp) -bluray -bs2b -cdio -celt -cpudetection -debug -doc -examples -faac -fdk -flite -fontconfig -fribidi -gme -gnutls -gsm -iec61883 -jack -jpeg2k -ladspa -libcaca (-libressl) -librtmp -libsoxr -libv4l -lzma (-mipsdspr1) (-mipsdspr2) (-mipsfpu) -modplug (-neon) -openal -openssl -opus -oss -pulseaudio -quvi -schroedinger -snappy -speex -ssh -static-libs {-test} -twolame -vaapi -vdpau -vpx -wavpack -webp -x265 -zvbi" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" CPU_FLAGS_X86="avx mmx mmxext sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3 -3dnow -3dnowext -avx2 -fma3 -fma4 -xop" FFTOOLS="aviocat cws2fws ffescape ffeval ffhash fourcc2pixfmt graph2dot ismindex pktdumper qt-faststart sidxindex trasher" 0 KiB

[ebuild     UD ] virtual/ffmpeg-9-r1::gentoo [9-r2::gentoo] USE="X encode mp3 sdl threads truetype x264 -gsm -jpeg2k -opus -speex -theora -vaapi -vdpau (-libav%)" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

Total: 2 packages (1 downgrade, 1 new), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

WARNING: One or more updates/rebuilds have been skipped due to a dependency conflict:

virtual/ffmpeg:0

  (virtual/ffmpeg-9-r2:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) conflicts with

    virtual/ffmpeg[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (media-plugins/alsa-plugins-1.0.29:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                               

    >=virtual/ffmpeg-9-r1[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (media-libs/libquicktime-1.2.4-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                                      

The following USE changes are necessary to proceed:

 (see "package.use" in the portage(5) man page for more details)

# required by virtual/ffmpeg-9-r1::gentoo

# required by ffmpeg (argument)

>=media-video/ffmpeg-2.8.6-r1 abi_x86_32

Would you like to add these changes to your config files? [Yes/No] 
```

En me disant que ça devait être du à toutes les dépendances de ffmpeg qui, elles, attendent que ffmpeg soient en 32bit aussi, j'ai mis le même use FLAG -abi_x86_32 aux paquets suivants :

```
>=kde-apps/kdenlive-15.12.3 -abi_x86_32

>=kde-frameworks/kfilemetadata-5.21.0 -abi_x86_32

>=media-gfx/blender-2.72b-r4 -abi_x86_32

>=media-libs/ffmpegsource-2.22 -abi_x86_32

>=media-libs/gegl-0.2.0-r2 -abi_x86_32

>=media-libs/libquicktime-1.2.4-r1 -abi_x86_32

>=media-libs/mlt-0.9.8-r2 -abi_x86_32

>=media-libs/opencv-2.4.12 -abi_x86_32

>=media-libs/wxsvg-1.5.5 -abi_x86_32

>=media-libs/xine-lib-1.2.6-r1 -abi_x86_32

>=media-plugins/alsa-plugins-1.0.29 -abi_x86_32

>=media-plugins/gst-plugins-libav-1.6.3 -abi_x86_32

>=media-sound/audacity-2.0.5 -abi_x86_32

>=media-video/dvdrip-0.98.11-r2 -abi_x86_32

>=media-video/dvdstyler-2.9.6-r1 -abi_x86_32

>=media-video/guvcview-1.6.1 -abi_x86_32

>=media-video/kino-1.3.4 -abi_x86_32

>=media-video/mplayer-1.2.1 -abi_x86_32

>=media-video/transcode-1.1.7-r3 -abi_x86_32

>=media-video/vlc-2.2.1-r1 -abi_x86_32

>=net-misc/minidlna-1.1.4 -abi_x86_32

>=virtual/ffmpeg-9-r2 -abi_x86_32
```

Mais ça ne change rien....

Soit je parviens à compiler la libraire vid.stab en 32 bits ? mais je ne sais pas comment faire (modifier l'ebuild media-video/vidstab-0.98b consultable ici ? comment ? ça serait bien entendu la solution la plus séduisante, mais je me dis, à tort peut-être, que c'est au moment de la conception de l'ebuild que ça se passe...et ça dépasse mes compétences. J'ai cherché au niveau des ECLASS, mais je ne comprend pas du tout comment m'en servir)

Soit je parviens à forcer portage à compiler ffmpeg seulement en 64 bits, mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi ce que j'ai fait pour le moment ne fonctionne pas...

Une idée ?

mon emerge --info consultable ici

----------

## sebB

 *Quote:*   

> emerge ne parvient pas à emerger mon paquet : pour m'assurer que je n'aurais pas le bug, j'ai ajouté -abi_x86_32 à package.use 

 

 *Quote:*   

> [ebuild  N     ] media-video/ffmpeg-2.8.6-r1:0/54.56.56::perso  USE="........ ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)"

 

T'es sur d'avoir rajouté le USE à media-video/ffmpeg? Car là tu compile en multilib.

----------

## l_arbalette

oui, certain.

Voici mon package.use

C'est justement mon pb qu'emerge continue d'insister, et me demande d'enlever ce flag...

L'ouput d'emerge est, selon moi, le résultat de ce qu'il accepte de compiler après que je fasse les modifs suggérées (c'est à dire enlever le -abi_x86_32 du package.use)

ce que je ne veux pas faire...

et donc ce qui explique que je sois coincé.

----------

## sebB

Faudrait savoir pourquoi portage veut downgrader virtual/ffmpeg

Dans ton package.use remplace la dernière ligne >=virtual/ffmpeg-9-r2 -abi_x86_32

par

virtual/ffmpeg -abi_x86_32

Par contre pourquoi activer en global abi_x86_32 (*/* abi_x86_32)?

C'est voulu?

----------

## l_arbalette

Merci pour l'idée : ça a effectivement changé l'output d'emerge, qui est maintenant le suivant :

```
larbalette thibaut # emerge -av ffmpeg

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] media-video/ffmpeg-2.8.6-r1:0/54.56.56::perso  USE="X aac alsa bzip2 encode frei0r gpl hardcoded-tables iconv ieee1394 libass libvidstab mp3 network opengl pic postproc samba sdl theora threads truetype v4l vorbis x264 xcb xvid zlib -aacplus (-altivec) -amr -amrenc (-armv5te) (-armv6) (-armv6t2) (-armvfp) -bluray -bs2b -cdio -celt -cpudetection -debug -doc -examples -faac -fdk -flite -fontconfig -fribidi -gme -gnutls -gsm -iec61883 -jack -jpeg2k -ladspa -libcaca (-libressl) -librtmp -libsoxr -libv4l -lzma (-mipsdspr1) (-mipsdspr2) (-mipsfpu) -modplug (-neon) -openal -openssl -opus -oss -pulseaudio -quvi -schroedinger -snappy -speex -ssh -static-libs {-test} -twolame -vaapi -vdpau -vpx -wavpack -webp -x265 -zvbi" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" CPU_FLAGS_X86="avx mmx mmxext sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3 -3dnow -3dnowext -avx2 -fma3 -fma4 -xop" FFTOOLS="aviocat cws2fws ffescape ffeval ffhash fourcc2pixfmt graph2dot ismindex pktdumper qt-faststart sidxindex trasher" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/ffmpeg-9-r2::gentoo  USE="X encode mp3 sdl threads truetype x264 -gsm -jpeg2k -libav -opus -speex -theora -vaapi -vdpau" ABI_X86="(64) -32* (-x32)" 0 KiB

Total: 2 packages (1 new, 1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

virtual/ffmpeg:0

  (virtual/ffmpeg-9-r2:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    virtual/ffmpeg (Argument)

  (virtual/ffmpeg-9-r2:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=virtual/ffmpeg-9-r1[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] required by (media-libs/libquicktime-1.2.4-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                

    virtual/ffmpeg[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] required by (media-plugins/alsa-plugins-1.0.29:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in                                                  

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can                                                  

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of                                               

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if                                                   

that will solve this conflict automatically.                                                                         

                                                                                                                     

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man                                                  

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.                   
```

Je ne parviens pas cependant à comprendre ce problème de dépendances...

Faudrait-il que je emerge d'abord virtual/ffmpeg, de façon qu'il soit en 64bits uniquement, puis seulement après  media-video/ffmpeg-2.8.6-r1 ?

quant au fait d'avoir activé le multilib au global, je t'avoue qu'au moment ou il y a eu ce choix à faire, il me semble que j'avais ce besoin.

Aujourd'hui, je ne saurais dire s'il est toujours justifié.

Mais je ne sais plus comment repasser en compilation uniquement 64bits, et voir quels impacts ça pourrait avoir...

----------

## Syl20

 *l_arbalette wrote:*   

> quant au fait d'avoir activé le multilib au global, je t'avoue qu'au moment ou il y a eu ce choix à faire, il me semble que j'avais ce besoin.
> 
> Aujourd'hui, je ne saurais dire s'il est toujours justifié.
> 
> Mais je ne sais plus comment repasser en compilation uniquement 64bits, et voir quels impacts ça pourrait avoir...

 

Fais une sauvegarde de ton fichier package.use, enlève (ou commente) toutes les lignes qui forcent l'activation ou la désactivation du USE flag abi_x86_32, sans exception, et lance une mise à jour simulée (emerge -pvuDN world). Tu devrais avoir une idée un peu plus précise de ce qui force (ou forçait, éventuellement) l'utilisation de paquets 32 bits.

J'ai dans l'idée que tu as ajouté un USE flag global parce que, en général, la liste des paquets à compiler en 32 bits est assez longue, dépendances obligent. Par exemple, pour pouvoir installer steam et icaclient (Citrix), tous deux en 32 bits uniquement, j'ai dû ajouter le USE flag abi_x86_32 sur pas moins de 165 paquets.

----------

## l_arbalette

Bon, désolé de répondre si tard (les vacances en cours, pas accès au PC en permanence)

Effectivement, dans le emerge --info que j'avais posté plus haut, on retrouve un paramètre global ABI_X86="64 32" (je ne sais pas ou il est allé cherché ça, mais bon)

J'ai écrasé ça dans /etc/make.conf en mettant ABI_X86="64"

J'ai lancé un emerge -avuDN world

et j'ai eu des messages d'alerte, mais rien qui lui semblait impossible à gérer.

J'ai donc tout recompilé, uniquement en ABI_X86="64"

Pour info quand même, les messages d'erreur sont ici (je ne comprend pas vraiment ce que ça signifie, j'ai toujours les mêmes, alors que tout est re-compilé excepté le paquet ci-dessous pour lequel j'ai encore une erreur)

Je n'ai pas encore regardé si c'est de nature à résoudre définitivement mon pb. de ffmpeg, car en cours de route, un seul paquet semble poser problème :

```
In file included from /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libv4l-1.6.2/work/v4l-utils-1.6.2/lib/libv4lconvert/jpeg_memsrcdest.c:24:0:

/usr/include/jpeglib.h:923:13: note: previous declaration of 'jpeg_mem_src' was here

 EXTERN(void) jpeg_mem_src (j_decompress_ptr cinfo,

             ^

Makefile:898: recipe for target 'libv4lconvert_la-jpeg_memsrcdest.lo' failed

make[1]: *** [libv4lconvert_la-jpeg_memsrcdest.lo] Error 1

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libv4l-1.6.2/work/v4l-utils-1.6.2/lib/libv4lconvert/jpeg.c:24:0:

/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libv4l-1.6.2/work/v4l-utils-1.6.2/lib/libv4lconvert/jpeg_memsrcdest.h:4:1: error: conflicting types for 'jpeg_mem_src'

 jpeg_mem_src (j_decompress_ptr cinfo, unsigned char * buffer,

 ^

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libv4l-1.6.2/work/v4l-utils-1.6.2/lib/libv4lconvert/libv4lconvert-priv.h:27:0,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libv4l-1.6.2/work/v4l-utils-1.6.2/lib/libv4lconvert/jpeg.c:22:

/usr/include/jpeglib.h:923:13: note: previous declaration of 'jpeg_mem_src' was here

 EXTERN(void) jpeg_mem_src (j_decompress_ptr cinfo,

             ^

Makefile:842: recipe for target 'libv4lconvert_la-jpeg.lo' failed

make[1]: *** [libv4lconvert_la-jpeg.lo] Error 1

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99 -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libv4l-1.6.2/work/v4l-utils-1.6.2/lib/libv4lconvert -I../.. -fvisibility=hidden -I/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libv4l-1.6.2/work/v4l-utils-1.6.2/lib/include -Wall -Wpointer-arith -D_GNU_SOURCE -I/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libv4l-1.6.2/work/v4l-utils-1.6.2/include -march=corei7 -O2 -pipe -c /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libv4l-1.6.2/work/v4l-utils-1.6.2/lib/libv4lconvert/control/libv4lcontrol.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o control/.libs/libv4lconvert_la-libv4lcontrol.o

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libv4l-1.6.2/work/v4l-utils-1.6.2/lib/libv4lconvert/jl2005bcd.c:32:0:

/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libv4l-1.6.2/work/v4l-utils-1.6.2/lib/libv4lconvert/jpeg_memsrcdest.h:4:1: error: conflicting types for 'jpeg_mem_src'

 jpeg_mem_src (j_decompress_ptr cinfo, unsigned char * buffer,

 ^

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libv4l-1.6.2/work/v4l-utils-1.6.2/lib/libv4lconvert/libv4lconvert-priv.h:27:0,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libv4l-1.6.2/work/v4l-utils-1.6.2/lib/libv4lconvert/jl2005bcd.c:31:

/usr/include/jpeglib.h:923:13: note: previous declaration of 'jpeg_mem_src' was here

 EXTERN(void) jpeg_mem_src (j_decompress_ptr cinfo,

             ^

Makefile:849: recipe for target 'libv4lconvert_la-jl2005bcd.lo' failed

make[1]: *** [libv4lconvert_la-jl2005bcd.lo] Error 1

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99 -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libv4l-1.6.2/work/v4l-utils-1.6.2/lib/libv4lconvert -I../.. -fvisibility=hidden -I/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libv4l-1.6.2/work/v4l-utils-1.6.2/lib/include -Wall -Wpointer-arith -D_GNU_SOURCE -I/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libv4l-1.6.2/work/v4l-utils-1.6.2/include -march=corei7 -O2 -pipe -c /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libv4l-1.6.2/work/v4l-utils-1.6.2/lib/libv4lconvert/processing/libv4lprocessing.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o processing/.libs/libv4lconvert_la-libv4lprocessing.o

/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libv4l-1.6.2/work/v4l-utils-1.6.2/lib/libv4lconvert/control/libv4lcontrol.c: In function 'v4lcontrol_create':

/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libv4l-1.6.2/work/v4l-utils-1.6.2/lib/libv4lconvert/control/libv4lcontrol.c:729:3: warning: ignoring return value of 'ftruncate', declared with attribute warn_unused_result [-Wunused-result]

   ftruncate(shm_fd, V4LCONTROL_SHM_SIZE);

   ^

make[1]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libv4l-1.6.2/work/v4l-utils-1.6.2-abi_x86_64.amd64/lib/libv4lconvert'

Makefile:420: recipe for target 'all-recursive' failed

make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libv4l-1.6.2/work/v4l-utils-1.6.2-abi_x86_64.amd64/lib'

 * ERROR: media-libs/libv4l-1.6.2::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=media-libs/libv4l-1.6.2::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=media-libs/libv4l-1.6.2::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libv4l-1.6.2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libv4l-1.6.2/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libv4l-1.6.2/work/v4l-utils-1.6.2-abi_x86_64.amd64'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libv4l-1.6.2/work/v4l-utils-1.6.2'

>>> Failed to emerge media-libs/libv4l-1.6.2, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libv4l-1.6.2/temp/build.log'

```

le Log :

/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libv4l-1.6.2/temp/build.log

En tout début de compilation, j'ai ce message très curieux (car mon kernel est bien configuré, et son lien symbolique aussi)

```
* v4l-utils-1.6.2.tar.bz2 SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...                                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Could not find a Makefile in the kernel source directory.

 * Please ensure that /usr/src/linux points to a complete set of Linux sources

 * Unable to calculate Linux Kernel version for build, attempting to use running version

 * Unable to check for the following kernel config options due

 * to absence of any configured kernel sources or compiled

 * config:

 *  - SHMEM

 * You're on your own to make sure they are set if needed.

```

Je vais continuer de chercher (j'ai peu de temps, donc je ne répondrais pas très vite) mais si quelqu'un a une idée, je suis preneur !

Merci,

----------

## sebB

 *Quote:*   

> Effectivement, dans le emerge --info que j'avais posté plus haut, on retrouve un paramètre global ABI_X86="64 32" (je ne sais pas ou il est allé cherché ça, mais bon)
> 
> J'ai écrasé ça dans /etc/make.conf en mettant ABI_X86="64"

 

Faut en trouver la raison.

Ton profil ne devrait pas provoquer le ABI_X86="64 32".

Peux tu poster ton fichier make.conf, /var/lib/portage/world et ton nouveau package.use

Ca donne quoi un emerge -pv pulseaudio?

J'ai relu en travers ton autre post https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1046358-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-25.html

Ensuite, quel est ton but exactement? Avoir un systeme sans les lib 32?

 *Quote:*   

> Could not find a Makefile in the kernel source directory.

 

T'aurais pas fait un depclean qui aurait viré les sources par hasard?

----------

## l_arbalette

bonjour,

désolé, je ne reprends que maintenant après une coupure estivale.

Merci de tes indications/suggestions.

La situation s'est dégradée, car entre temps, de multiples paquets sont à mettre à jour...et j'ai une liste longue comme 3 bras de conflits...

Et je n'y comprend pas grand chose. J'ai mis l'output ici

Pour répondre à tes questions :

Voici le fichier make.conf

le fichier world

et le fichier package.use

Pour les sources du noyau, tu as probablement raison, je vais les ré-installer.

Et voici le emerge -pv pulse-audio

Mon but, c'est de pouvoir compiler ffmpeg avec cette librairie libvidstab (qui est juste géniale pour stabiliser des vidéos prise avec un smartphone par exemple) et qui compile parfaitement bien en 64bits, mais ne compile pas (plante emerge) en 32bits. Mais je n'arrive plus à le compiler uniquement en 64bits. D'autres packages réclament que ffmpeg soit compilé en 32bits aussi...mais je ne vois pas pourquoi. Donc le USE -abi_x86_32 ne fonctionne pas.

Et by the way, comme tu l'as compris, je ne vois pas l'intérêt immédiat (ou pas identifié en tout cas) d'avoir mon système en multilib. C'est pourquoi j'ai recompilé en dur tout le système avec l'ajout, dans mon make.conf, du flag ABI_X86="64"...mais effectivement, c'est bizarre que mon profile "appelle" autre chose.

Voilà mon profil d'ailleurs (le n°8 ):

```
larbalette larb # eselect profile list

Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default/linux/amd64/13.0

  [2]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/selinux

  [3]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop

  [4]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/gnome

  [5]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/gnome/systemd

  [6]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde

  [7]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde/systemd

  [8]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/plasma *

  [9]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/plasma/systemd

  [10]  default/linux/amd64/13.0/developer

  [11]  default/linux/amd64/13.0/no-multilib

  [12]  default/linux/amd64/13.0/systemd

  [13]  default/linux/amd64/13.0/x32

  [14]  hardened/linux/amd64

  [15]  hardened/linux/amd64/selinux

  [16]  hardened/linux/amd64/no-multilib

  [17]  hardened/linux/amd64/no-multilib/selinux

  [18]  hardened/linux/amd64/x32

  [19]  hardened/linux/musl/amd64

  [20]  hardened/linux/musl/amd64/x32

  [21]  default/linux/uclibc/amd64

  [22]  hardened/linux/uclibc/amd64

```

----------

## sebB

Un de tes coupables est là

 *Quote:*   

> net-im/skype

 

Skype a besoin des libs 32 bits. Par contre ffmpeg ne semble pas être une dépendance.

Commente aussi dans ton package.use

 *Quote:*   

> */* abi_x86_32

 

Afin de voir si c'est le seul probleme peux tu faire (tu réinstallera plus tard si tu en as besoin)

```
emerge -C skype

emerge --depclean

emerge -uDNv @world
```

----------

## l_arbalette

caramba, je l'avais oublié celui-là....

comme quoi, un oeil extérieur, c'est toujours payant !

Merci, vraiment !

Je lance les commandes, et je te tiens au courant.

----------

## l_arbalette

je pense quand même que c'est le */* abi_x86_32 qui m'a mis dedans...

La ligne était tellement petite qu'à chaque fois, je passais dessus sans me rendre compte de sa présence.

Je me rappelle maintenant que je l'avais mise justement en suivant un tuto pour passer en multilib...

je pensais être revenu dessus, mais non !

ça compile pour l'instant

(par contre, je n'ai pas pu réinstaller mes sources de noyau, introuvables   :Crying or Very sad:  )

----------

## sebB

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> (par contre, je n'ai pas pu réinstaller mes sources de noyau, introuvables  )

 

Normal, le 4.1.12 n'est plus dispo.

Soit tu récupère l'ebuild dans un overlay perso, soit tu tu fais la maj vers le 4.1.15-r1 par ex.

A l'occase fait le ménage dans ton package.use

----------

## l_arbalette

oui, c'est ce que j'ai vu. Je vais faire la mise à jour vers le 4.4

pour le package.use...oui !

----------

## l_arbalette

nickel, tout fonctionne, et j'ai pu compiler emerge avec la librairie !

Top.

Merci !

----------

